# Πόσων/Πόσο χρόνων/χρονών είστε; > Πόσω(ν) χρονών; Πόσων χρόνων;



## cythere (Nov 16, 2008)

Όχι, δεν κάνω αδιάκριτη ερώτηση! 

Στο google: πόσο χρονών: 89.900 ευρήματα
Πόσων χρονών/χρόνων: 15.900 ευρήματα (το γκουγκλ δεν κάνει διάκριση στους τόνους).
Στο altavista: πόσων χρόνων: 679 ευρήματα
Πόσων χρονών 1.400 ευρήματα


Διαβάζοντας τη συνέντευξη του Σκυφτούλη στον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη (Νέα), πέφτω στην ερώτηση «Πόσο χρονών είσαι;», και η απορία που είχα πάντα ξαναβγαίνει στην επιφάνεια.
Στους διαλόγους ταινιών, όπου εμφανίζεται συχνά αυτή η ερώτηση, ομολογώ ότι πάντα κοντοστέκομαι λιγάκι, και ξεμπερδεύω μ’ ένα «τι ηλικία έχεις;»
Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2008)

Θα σου λυνόταν εν μέρει η απορία αν αναζητούσες και τα «πόσω χρονών» και «πόσω χρονώ» (χωρίς «είσαι» μετά). Δεν θα ρίξω ορολογία (για να μην κάνω γκάφα), αλλά το αρχικό είναι «πόσων χρόνων». Συχνότατα λέμε με κατέβασμα του τόνου «πόσων χρονών» (μπορείς να γράψεις χωρίς δισταγμό, θα ['πρεπε να] το δέχονται και τα λεξικά). Συχνά επίσης τρώμε ένα-δυο «ν» στην εκφορά, οπότε από το κολοβό «πόσω» βγήκε και το εντελώς απαράδεχτο «πόσο».


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2008)

Κοίταξα και στα λεξικά. Και ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δέχονται τη γενική «χρονών» στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία. Το ΛΚΝ έχει και το παράδειγμα _Είναι δώδεκα / είκοσι χρονών_, ενώ το Σχολικό (που έχει ένα μικρό λάθος στην αρίθμηση, ένα «3ε» που πρέπει να γίνει «5») έχει το _πόσων χρόνων / χρονών είσαι;_.
Κανένα δεν περιλαμβάνει τον λαϊκό και διαδεδομένο τύπο *χρονώ*.


----------



## cythere (Nov 16, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## cunnilinguist (Nov 21, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας ερώτηση και απαντήσεις μου ήρθε στο μυαλό μια απορία που είχα πρόσφατα. Όταν η απάντηση στην ερώτηση αφορά βρέφος 12 μηνών, σε ποιο βαθμό απαντάμε ενός χρόνου; Το δικό μου ανακλαστικό δίνει πάντα ενός έτους. Διστάζω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον άλλο τύπο. Τι ακούγεται λοιπόν και τι χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα;;;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2008)

Κι εμένα ενός έτους μου πάει φυσικότερο. Έχω ακούσει από μεγαλύτερους ανθρώπους και το *ενός χρονού* που μου φαίνεται ιδιωματικό όπως και το *χρονώ* ή το *χρονώνε*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Πολύ σωστά:
ενός έτους
ενός χρονού
χρόνισε
(και χρονιάρικο, ιδιαίτερα άμα είναι αρνί, που, όταν γίνει δυο χρονώ, είναι ζυγούρι :) )


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> (και χρονιάρικο, ιδιαίτερα άμα είναι αρνί, που, όταν γίνει δυο χρονώ, είναι ζυγούρι :) )


...που πάει τέλεια με πλιγούρι (μιαμ, μιαμ)! 

Πάντως για τα μωρά μέχρι δύο ετών, συνηθέστερο είναι να δίνεται η ηλικία τους σε μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

Το ΧΛΝΓ έχει μόνο το «Πόσων χρόνων είναι;» (στο λήμμα _πόσος_). Το «Πόσω(ν) χρονών είναι» δεν υπάρχει, αν και θα το ήθελα σε ένα χρηστικό λεξικό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2021)

Αυτό το αρθρίδιο για το «πόσω(ν) χρονώ(ν)», μαζί με το βίντεο που περιέχει, μου φαίνεται καλό παράδειγμα του «μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε»:
Ποια είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία της πρότασης «πόσο χρονών είσαι;»​*«Πόσω» ή «πόσο» είναι το σωστό;*

Ο ομότιμος καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης εξηγεί *πώς γράφεται σωστά η πρόταση «πόσο χρονών είσαι;».*

Σύμφωνα, λοιπόν, με τον καθηγητή στην στήλη «*Η μαγεία των λέξεων*» της εκπομπής «*Τώρα ό,τι συμβαίνει*» του *OPEN TV, το σωστό είναι πόσω, με ω, διότι είναι η αρχαία δοτική πτώση. Όμως με την πάροδο των χρόνων καθιερώθηκε η αιτιατική «πόσο» και επικράτησε - αν και λάθος.*


Ξεκινάει ο καθηγητής κ. Χαραλαμπάκης να ξεκαθαρίσει ποιο είναι το σωστό στη φράση «πόσω(ν) χρονώ(ν)», κάποια στιγμή μπλέκει -κακώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, γιατί αυτό παροδηγεί- στην παρουσίασή του τη δοτική «πόσω» του «πόσω/πόσο μάλλον» και τελικά το κείμενο (και το βίντεο) εύκολα μπορεί να αφήσει την εντύπωση ότι στο «πόσω(ν) χρονώ(ν)» έχουμε δοτική η οποία με τη χρήση έγινε αιτιατική, ενώ αυτό κανονικά αναφέρεται στο «πόσο μάλλον». Δείτε και το βίντεο, σύντομο είναι, για να διαπιστώσετε πού γίνεται το μπέρδεμα.

Και μετά θα μπλέξουμε να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα και από παλιά λυμένα στον καθένα που το διάβασε και το πήρε τοις μετρητοίς.


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2021)

Πέστα χρυσόστομε. Χωρια που κάνει λάθος ο αγαπητός ΧΧ να λέει "το σωστό είναι...." για περιπτώσεις όπως τσιππούρα, πόσω μάλλον.


----------

